# Puppy Pees When Being Let Out of Crate



## DanCole42 (Apr 24, 2012)

My wife and I have a new 16-week old border collie mix. She's wicked smart, and seems to be understanding the whole housetraining thing, but there's one problem.

When I wake up in the morning and take her out of the crate to take her outside, she pees in the crate.

This is very frustrating, because by the time I get the door open and her collar on her bladder is empty, so when I actually get her outside, she doesn't have to go anymore.

I believe this is an issue with her being overly excited/submissive.

Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Get up earlier? 

Does she do it when you take her out if she's being crated during the day? I would guess if she isn't, then she probably just is at the absolute maximum of her ability to hold her pee threshhold. 

Hamilton tends to dribble a bit in the morning or when he's been confined for a while without a break. He doesn't do it on purpose, and he doesn't empty his bladder. My solution is get the leash on asap, and run to the door holding him, facing out!! I'm pretty sure he's laughing at me when I do this.


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

I agree, might just be the limit of what she can hold! Does she have to be on leash to get outside? If so, get a kennel lead - it's a leash and collar in one that you can leave on top of the crate ready to go, have the loop and slip it on as she gets out of the crate. Cut back on the water at night, do an extra lap around the block last thing at night to make sure she's empty too, and get up an hour earlier for a while so it's not as big of a problem!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

My Brittany was one week short of five months when we got her. She did the same thing. First, do not talk to her when you open the crate door. Don't bother with a collar, get one of those noose type of leashes that you can quickly slip over her head. Make sure you're ready to take her out as soon as you go to the bathroom yourself. No stopping for clothing, have sweats or shorts or whatever in the bathroom. It didn't take long for our girl to stop so it'll be over soon!


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Young puppies are like babies or toddlers, the SECOND they wake up, the often feel an immediate need to pee. I would try to wake up earlier, at least for the present, and WAKE HER up. That way, she may have a few additional seconds/minutes to hold it.


----------



## DanCole42 (Apr 24, 2012)

So it's not just in the morning, it's when she's been crated for any time that's more than around 3 hours or so. 4 is the max we'll do (except at night).

This isn't a case of her peeing her crate: it happens basically as soon as we get the crate door open. She is an excited/submissive pee-er, although she's gotten much better about that. It's really just the crate issue.

I try to be nonchalant about letting her out of the crate. I move around slowly, don't make a big deal... but what I'm hearing is more that I should get downstairs and get her out as soon as possible?

She won't do it when I'm standing or walking by the crate, it's only when I reach for the door!


----------

